# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Sotocontiendas...Dijo el Río.

## NoRegistrado

Estupendo documental sobre la restauración de los meandros, anchura, y dinámica fluvial en el río Aragón. Presentado en el Congreso Restauaríos en Pamplona
http://www.cirefluvial.com/
Muy interesante.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (28-oct-2015),willi (08-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Me ha encantado! Recomendado para cualquier amante de la naturaleza

----------

NoRegistrado (28-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Está bien el enlace del video? Llevo varios dias intentando verlo pero no lo logro. Gracias

----------


## NoRegistrado

A mí me sale perfectamente.
El enlace a la página igual. Lo repito  http://www.cirefluvial.com

Si el navegador no te acepta ir directamente al video, entonces entrar en http://www.vimeo.com  y buscar "sotocontiendas"  Sale el único

No hay ningún problema.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (01-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ahora si. gracias Miguel

----------

